# Zymol Glasur feedback



## wigginke (Jan 20, 2011)

I am more than likely going to invest in an 8oz pot of Zymol Glasur
Does anyone have experience of this product
I am going to use use this on a 2002 lapis blue 911

Appreciate your responses

Thanks


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Check my winter protection thread for my experience with it. 

It's imo the best of the boutique waxes. I love it. 

I've been trying to compare it to Celeste and a few others recently but it's simply fantastic. 

The only thing with living with harsher weather is it isn't amazingly durable but 3/4 months is easily attainable with correct washing.

Like I said for £100 ish there isn't better out there imo.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I'll add that we have it in stock. Anything else would be too biased.


----------



## Baptist (Aug 26, 2007)

Love it, switched over from sealants to this. Amazing finish.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes of all the lower end boutique waxes this is easily one of the best. Things like bos have, I must confess left me a little disappointed but glasur is solid across the board


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

How does Z Glasur compare to Z Concours in looks/slickness/useability? Ii'm very keen on Concours but I might think about Glasur.

I'm thinking of placing an order very soon.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

glasur is amazing, its the best/most expensive wax i have used and was definatley worth every penny


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

I just placed an order for Concours anyway. Looking forward to the cinnamon smell.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

VZSS250 said:


> How does Z Glasur compare to Z Concours in looks/slickness/useability? Ii'm very keen on Concours but I might think about Glasur.
> 
> I'm thinking of placing an order very soon.


Concours is a little more critical in it's use, and has better water behaviour than glasur, some of the best in fact, and allegedly adds a little bling. I won't comment either way that's for your eyes to see (or not)


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Having owned both of them, glasur is the better IMHO.

Based on how easy it is to apply, there isn't any differance in 'bling' and durability between the two.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I think it's well known my thoughts on glasur. EPIC! 

I applied some on my last car in late june and only maintained with field glaze. Was still going strong when it was replaced boxing day


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Alpina-d3 said:


> Having owned both of them, glasur is the better IMHO.
> 
> Based on how easy it is to apply, there isn't any differance in 'bling' and durability between the two.


I disagree only with the last bit, all other things equal, glasur is much more durable IMO


----------



## nicks500 (May 12, 2011)

*nothing to compare it to but*

Hi 
I had a 1970 911e in albert blue and Glasur went on easy (for my first wax) and buff up to a beautiful shine. when my tub runs out I will probably buy the same again if not it might be a tub of Supernatural, that all I can say


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

VZSS250 said:


> How does Z Glasur compare to Z Concours in looks/slickness/useability? Ii'm very keen on Concours but I might think about Glasur.
> 
> I'm thinking of placing an order very soon.


Z Concours is hard carnuba gives more depth in colour with better durability 2-3 months , the sheeting/beading will last longer..Imho Zymol Concours suitable for solid colours.

Z Glasur is very soft/oily wax , gives more reflectivity with a lot of wetness and there is some depth , I find Z Glasur durability between 3-5 weeks in hot climate .Glasur suitable for all colours and especially the metallic finish .

If you want keep the Zymol sheeting/beading water behavior in best condition then you must use Zymol Clear shampoo , another shampoos will alter/ruin Zymol sheeting .


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'd like to think that I helped start it's last little surge in popularity. I'm on my third pot and absolutely love it. Destiny is better, but not 5x. 

It's all you need really


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Zymol Glasur


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

RussZS said:


> I'd like to think that I helped start it's last little surge in popularity. I'm on my third pot and absolutely love it. Destiny is better, but not 5x.
> 
> It's all you need really


As you said Destiny is better but $$$ ! Glasur great wax I will buy second pot , and with some Field glaze over Glasur maybe you will get some Z Destiny look.


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> If you want keep the Zymol sheeting/beading water behavior in best condition then you must use Zymol Clear shampoo , another shampoos will alter/ruin Zymol sheeting .


Interesting... I was curious about it. How good is Clear?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

tfonseca said:


> Interesting... I was curious about it. How good is Clear?


Zymol Clear very good shampoo it looks similar to Victoria Super soap and BTBM , Z Clear smell looks like lemoon/Dettol  very nice smell ! I keep Z Clear to use it with Z waxes only .


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> As you said Destiny is better but $$$ ! Glasur great wax I will buy second pot , and with some Field glaze over Glasur maybe you will get some Z Destiny look.


How does it compare to Vic's Concours?
I know You use it a lot.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

josadler said:


> How does it compare to Vic's Concours?
> I know You use it a lot.


Victoria Concours gives a real Carnuba look , it darken the paint and gives a lot of richness and wetness. Z Glasur gives a lot of wetness but with more reflectivity and brighter shine .


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

And incredible sheeting! I want another tub!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

glasur is the best wax i have used very easy to apply and to remove and the slickness of the paint after application is simply second to none and the water sheeting,i could go on about glasur for ever.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

RussZS said:


> I'd like to think that I helped start it's last little surge in popularity. I'm on my third pot and absolutely love it. Destiny is better, but not 5x.
> 
> It's all you need really


Thread resurrection lol

3rd pot :doublesho

I detail day in day out and have used this for 2 weeks solid and hardly any has gone.
If I wasn't doing this full time, an 8oz pot would last me 2 years even if I was looking after a couple of cars plus a couple of mates.

You eating it Russ?


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Showshine said:


> Thread resurrection lol
> 
> 3rd pot :doublesho
> 
> ...


:lol::lol:

Agreed though, from what I have used so far think this will last me a lifetime from one pot lol


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Russ sells his pot before he uses it up. Then remembers how good it is, so buys another. I'm soon to be on my third :lol: for the same reason though


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Exactly

Selling and buying, very little actual use


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I have both Zymol Glasur and Concours in my collection - and Glasur wins everytime.

I always reach for Glasur over the other waxes in my collection (which include Vic Concours and Swissvax Onyx, Saphir and BoS as well as a few others). These are almost defunct now and its just a case of using them up on other's cars.

It leaves a fabulous finish with excellent beating/sheeting qualities and lasts a full 4-5 months in the summer. I normally apply it in March then again in July and then revert to Collinite 476S in November.


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

My 2p Worth.....

I like it. 

Its a very soft wax I find, best applicator pad to use is a German Applicator Cut into 1/3. Removal is a bit of a *****, certainly not the best. I also find I need about 2-3 towels to remove as the towels get clogged up with wax. I apply about 2 pannels at a time then remove. Washing with BTBM will mean it beads really well up to about its 4th wash. Itll last a hell of a lot longer but I like good water behaviour. I also find it hazes after use, Wax gassing and all that, and that I need to run round the car thoroughly after buffing with a clean cloth to remove the excess ive not managed to remove. 

I think Glasur is probably the dominator in its price range. Dont like BOS (Ive used most of my pot and wont be using the rest) just fails to impress me. Im on my 2nd pot of Glasur. 

Have you considered Carbon? I honestly prefer this. Doesnt last as long, Excellent beading for about 2, maybe 3 washes dependant on conditions. It feels to me as though its slightly harder (Still very soft) but it spreads so well. I find it a lot easier to push this further than Glasur and its so much easier to remove. Cheaper too. Also on my 2nd pot. 

I always tell people Carbon is the better choice for people that like regular waxing (I do) as its cheaper and I think is better to use. Glasur is definately more special though. 

Ive got numerous waxes but Carbon gets used the most. Glasur second.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Carbon is a great wax even compared to higher priced waxes,the durability of that wax is what surprised me the most,i did a very good prep on my own car and then 2 coats of carbon,its the 4th month and water behavior is almost the same as day one,great deep wetness,car looks amazing.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its a fantastic wax,stunning looks,very easy to use,lovely beading and the smell is very nice.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

glausr is awesome, one of my 1st posh waxes  

think i might get another pot, and sell my vintage :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> glausr is awesome, one of my 1st posh waxes
> 
> think i might get another pot, and sell my vintage :lol:


Vintage sale thread - I bagsy it :thumb: :lol:

Glasur is a beauty - I love it


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ive actually emailed Zymol UK to see what the score is!!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> ive actually emailed Zymol UK to see what the score is!!


you mean because of the contract type situation dude?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i didnt sign a contract (as far as im aware) 

but its more for the fact of the new owner being able to refill it etc

i had it refilled over xmas, so its pretty much full, just waiting to hear back about my certificates and stuff


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

ianFRST said:


> i didnt sign a contract (as far as im aware)
> 
> but its more for the fact of the new owner being able to refill it etc
> 
> i had it refilled over xmas, so its pretty much full, just waiting to hear back about my certificates and stuff


Ian in your opinion how does Vintage compare with the likes of SV CR & Mystery?


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Guys, your chance to sample Zymol and swissvax waxes here and make you own minds up! :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=229101

Chris


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

SimonBash said:


> Ian in your opinion how does Vintage compare with the likes of SV CR & Mystery?


In my experiance Zymol is a lot more durable than SV, but SV does have a little more 'pop' than Zymol after it's been applied.


----------

